# Happy Birthday Purple Alien Giraffe



## Kylie1969 (Oct 22, 2012)

Wishing you a fabulous birthday for tomorrow Purple


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Alix (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday, PAG!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy! Happy! Happy Birthday!


----------



## vitauta (Oct 22, 2012)

pag, happy birthday to you, our strange little lovable alien!  hope your day is magical....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wishing you the best day, ever!


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday PAG.

Josie


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear PAG!!!!!!
Lalalalalalalalala!
Hip Hip Hooray!
Hope you have a fabulous day and may your year be the best one ever!!!!


----------



## Merlot (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy Happy Birthday! Have a great day and a great year!


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday!  Have you figured out how old you are in giraffe years?  If using alien years works out better, go with them.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday PAG


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 23, 2012)

Your birthday gift will get to you next Tuesday.  You'll like it.  Love ya.

And don't worry, I won't tell anyone that you're 12,410 days old. ;-)

D.O.D. (Dear Old Dad), and D.O.M. (Dear Older Mom)


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 23, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Your birthday gift will get to you next Tuesday. You'll like it. Love ya.
> 
> D.O.D. (Dear Old Dad), and D.O.M. (Dear Older Mom)


 
Just for the sake of handing out useless information. Dom means dumb in Afrikaans


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 23, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Just for the sake of handing out useless information. Dom means dumb in Afrikaans



That's not my D.W., just so we're clear here.  It might be me though.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 23, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> That's not my D.W., just so we're clear here. It might be me though.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It's been good so far.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 23, 2012)

Great to hear Purple


----------



## chopper (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday. I had cheesecake today to celebrate your day!  Well...I did have cheesecake.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 23, 2012)

chopper said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday. I had cheesecake today to celebrate your day!  Well...I did have cheesecake.



Lol! Well, I hope it was good cheesecake.


----------

